# hi everyone



## paracondroid (Aug 17, 2019)

hi everyone, i'm a 25 years old male from north italy, i started snowboarding at the end of the 2016 season but i really got into it more seriously last season during witch i spent about 25 days on the snow. i always had a rental snowboard and this year i will buy my first board and i'm facing some problems that i'll explain in an other post under the right section. with that said i'm very happy to have found this forum! have a good day!!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome! Lots of wisdom and experience on here - great value. 

What're the problems you speak of?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah welcome. Definitely no shortage of people who want to talk about anything related to snowboarding around here. Post away bud.


----------



## paracondroid (Aug 17, 2019)

so the problem that i'm talking about is the choice of a new board. i had the 2013 k2 happy hour for the past season, and words can't explain how much i liked it.. unfortunately i broke it towards the end of the season and i didn't have the chance to try out any other boards except for the k2 afterblack about which the people that rented it to me told me that it's meant to be the successor of the happy hour. the problem is that it didn't feel like it at all. it was a completely different board too stiff and not playfull at all.. so not having much knowledge about snowboards in general i started to study a little bit and also asked for some help from people who would know better than me.

first i asked angry snowboarder on youtube and based on the flat camber he suggested the following boards:
capita asymulator
gnu finest

than i called a very popular shop here in italy and based on the feeling of the snowboard and their experience testing boards, they suggested the following:
salomon villain (the best choice according to them)
drake urban
capita indoor survival

having studied something about the happy hour and boards in general i found that the most similar board might be:
nitro good times
capita ultrafear

the following ones are not that similar to the happy hour from what i found but seem to be very good choices for what i'm searching:
bataleon evil twin
capita horoscope

honorable mention:
nitro shtik (suggested by a friend of mine that doesn't really have much experience but he tried the board and he loved it).

so i will very much appreciate all of your advices but mostly from people that tried the happy hour and one of the above mentioned boards and if you can tell me if they feel anywhere similar or are completely different from my beloved happy hour. if you tried different boards than the ones i mentioned it's ok as long as you think they might be close to the happy hour.

other important information: i would use the board mostly in the park and when it snows in the backcountry... maybe i will get a powder board later on but now i'm focused on a park board.. my weigh is 67kg (147 lbs) and i'm 1,73m (5ft,6). i ride regular boards, don't need a wide.

btw.. sorry for the long post and for my english, i'm better at speaking than i am at writing XD. have a good day everybody!!


----------

